# Chadwick's barn build



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello all,
So I am starting up on my barn, it will be for two pet angoras. We are not planning a breeding program just some extra family to love. With just two the barn is small, but I plan to increase it as needed. Plus angoras are slow to grow and the ones I am getting are a small part pygora. So this will be their night shelter. It will be 8x8 and a lean to style. Our backyard is a long hill that drains snow melt and rain, so I started by building up several inches with earth and packing it solid. The earth was left still at a slope and the next layer is limestone that brought us up to level, this way the limestone will drain well. The baseplate of my walls are 3x6 standing tall ways, then we filled that mostly with limestone, again for drainage. The last 2-3 inches will be sand as suggested in a thread here. And bedding of coarse. The walls are 2x6 and the roof and wall sheathing will all be hemlock, walls are board and baton. I have pictures of the start and will add as we get along. Please comment if you see something! I am so excited!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

[/attach]


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a sawmill, so this will probably be a supply shed in a year or two.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Good start. Only 1 question/comment...what are you planning to reinforce the raised ground around the shed from washing out? If we even have goats in the area next to the barn, they tend to tramp down the dirt around it pretty fast (trust me....I hear about THAT from dad as well as the "cutting a hole in a perfectly good barn for damned goats" speech on a regular basis)


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes, as we get warmer weather I will go down to the stream and get good sized stones and go over all the raised earth and limestone. I don't like the look of the limestone, do you think a foot or two of stones would do the trick?

As far as cutting a hole in a perfectly good barn, is he talking about a door for goats? He sounds like a lot of guys in my family!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep, he's talking about a door for the goats. LOL 

Ok...let me try to explain my concern here. Even tho you have rock covering the dirt, if you have a lot of rain and drainage (which it sounds like you do?)....that water will wash the dirt out from under and between the rocks. Won't it? I'm in NW Ks where we don't have to worry so much about things washing away. hehe But, I do know that when I've done a rock garden (not smart when there are such things as rattle snakes around...just saying) the dirt washes out pretty easily.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Well I guess I should consider this, I moved here from Florida and we don't get the really heavy rain that FL does but you have a great point. 

Ok, so new plan based on Kccjer's comment, the earth and limestone we will cover with weed control fabric or gardener's plastic to avoid erosion, then the natural stones will go on top for a nice look! 

The main concern I had was not allowing the draining water to seep into their barn, I want a nice dry place for them! I had not even thought of the erosion, thanks for the advice!


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Are you going to have a door so you can look them up tight at night?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh yes, for sure! I would never want to lose a goat because of anything I could control. There will be a man door and a goat door, I will have some mineral feed options inside their night shelter, and water and a smaller feeder, but larger versions of them all elsewhere. I will add a picture of my mineral/soda feeder that I made out of cherry wood that I milled. Also after this winter there is no question that I need to close doors to trap heat also.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Well that obviously is not the orientation that it will be used in!


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

We live in Oklahoma and close to Tiger Mtn. lots of predators around so we lock up chickens and goats. I hope you have some dairy goats. Goat milk is God's way of showing us he loves us.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

the two walls done on either side, you can see through the man door to the goat door. All walls will be solid, not an open air paddock.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Well I am getting two angoras in summer, but I fall in love with animals way too easy! My mother had a rule when I was young "no livestock in the house" this was enacted after the 1987 horse in the mobile home fiasco!


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow looking good. That's about the size of our 1st barn. Are you going to put up fencing and have a fenced in lot?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

We use hi tensile wire with electric run around the bottom.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Chadwick said:


> Well I am getting two angoras in summer, but I fall in love with animals way too easy! My mother had a rule when I was young "no livestock in the house" this was enacted after the 1987 horse in the mobile home fiasco!


You can't leave us hanging....seriously!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok, so yes a large fenced area to get bigger as I can afford more fence, as it is I am cutting my own posts.

So, when I was a boy I lived in New Mexico I saved up and bought my own horse for barrels and poles, chickens pigs, even found a calf near death in the desert. So I was a turnkey kid and one day I got the bright idea that snowballs( my horse ) should really like it inside the house because I could show him my room and we could hang out. Well horses do a few things naturally and I planned to clean up before mom got home! Then he had a number 1 in the carpet in the living room! Well I couldn't really clean that up. So mom gets home and starts screaming, spooks the horse and he ran a full circle in the living room and lined up with the door and out he went! But the circle included the sofa and couple of side tables. The side tables were fixable but you would be surprised what a horse can do to a sofa in full spook!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Me on snowballs and me now


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Omg that is a new one I bet your Mom put you in time out for a month!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

That's a nice beard


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I was 6 in that picture that was the day I won the junior novice. Truth be told the horse did all the work, he had raised three kids before me, he was great. I would ride him way out in the desert and turn around and put my head on his back and he would walk home, he was the best part of my childhood, a true friend.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I am 34 now and I still hear the words no livestock in the house every once and a while! The other thing I did that she hated was rub my spurs on the deck making little dotted lines, don't do that, it is trouble!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

You better believe when I get the goats home she is getting an email with me and the goats in the living room with a tag like " look momma I got livestock in the house!"


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

That's crazy if I did that to my momma she would flip out like a maniac haha


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have brought new born kids into the house. You are going to love the goats. They have lots of personality and will actually love you if you give them lots of attention. I take mine on "goat walks" on the ranch. Goats favorite food is brouse. Have you done your research on goats there is a lot to know to keep them healthy. Worms can be deadly.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

It is a different childhood growing up on a reservation, animals play a bigger role in native people's lives, but that is not to say I wasn't crazy for trying it! I had a sore tush for a while to say the least!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I have read quite a bit, but honestly, most of the practical info is here, there are a few things that books cover that we don't but not many, the biggest thing I want to learn is how to do a microscope sample for myself


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I figure as long as the camp isn't full of girl scouts the goats will have a walk after work everyday, maybe a shorter one when girls are here


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hahaha. I'll have to let my mama know SHE had it easy! I only brought half dead kittens and baby calves in

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Just for the record, horses not that interested in houses!

And to limit future litigation kids don't try this at home!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Your shelter looks great so far! You will love goats. We got our first this past August, as weed whackers in the horse paddock, lol. They have grown on us so much that we have decided to breed them and we are now registered breeders of Myotonic Goats, our first kids are due in just 1 month from now. Now my hubby says no goats are coming in the house but if it is still cold in April, which they are saying it is going to be, babies are coming in the house. What the heck, I have had chickens and ducks in the house, why not a goat?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Love it, I already love goats, I have had a fondness for them for a long time, my story is already in the introduce yourself thread so I won't repeat it but there was a goat when I was a boy that I will never forget. Plus they are just so cool and sure of themselves, who couldn't love them!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

yep, I have always wanted goats ever since we moved out here to the farm 14 years ago. I begged for them for the past 5 years after getting 2 horses, lots of chickens and ducks. Always got the "we don't need goats" from the hubby...until he magically brought up the topic last July, and voila, we have goats hehe. Wouldn't be without them now and plan on adding more critters to our 72 acre farm some day


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

What breed do you have?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Myotonic (fainting ) goats.a.k.a. Tennesse Mountain goats They are excellent for first timers(like me) and can be crossed with boer for a better meat goat.  I would love to get some nigerian dwarf goats for milk as well.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh yeah, you just said that!? How are they calm hyper, how do they differ from most?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

They are very docile, they don't jump, very friendly. I don't really even worry about my buck. We were in with him daily during breeding season and had no problems with him being nasty.

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/myotonicgoats.html

This is a great site for information


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

And this is where I got today


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Great progress! Wow , I see grass  Must be nice.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I know I was starting to think that it was just a theory of mine that ground and grass was under there! Turns out it was really there!

Built the two walls and started the siding on the one side, board and baton always looks dull till it is finished!

I am doing two plexi windows to get natural light that will have two sheets with a large air gap for winter weather, like an efficiency window but maybe a inch or more in between. Anyone have any thought on is that ok, terrible or indifference?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Indifferent. As long as you don't care about condensation between them. It is looking good so far!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks kccjer I wanted to bounce that off at lest one other person to see if my thinking was ok!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Plexiglass for a window is a great idea! We were planning on putting that in as a window for ours but ended up with 3 layers of plastic for the winter. Springtime will be her to finish it lol. We also put a piece of eavestrough across the back and a downspout with the corrogated o pipe tubing to catch the rain and direct it away from the shelter.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ooh, yes a eaves trough! Nice, although I have noticed that barns don't tend to get less expensive than you originally planned! I just keep adding! I might have used up the "they deserve it" argument with my wife so if you have any suggestions on how to convince please do tell!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Just find her "stash" and use her guilt to your advantage. Lol

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ahah, hehehehehe!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, you could use the eavestrough to drain into a rain barrel and use the water for the goats or a garden  I know, something planned to be fairly simple and inexpensive just keeps adding up, lol. Like...we have to build another goat shelter this spring/summer if we are going to get more goats hehe.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Well the main problem is that I am a carpenter by trade and I tend to over build things, I make everything that will hold and elephant on top! Then I add stuff and so on!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Like a fifty pound bowl, that is too big for any table!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

That is one huge bowl, lol. I wouldn't know where to put it either! You did a nice job making it though. That takes talent


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome bowl! I need new cabinets in my house.....hint

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Haha, in the mean time you can learn about the proper use of juicers and wooden spoons here on the forum!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I could also use some restoration to my 150 plus year old house hehe


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Man that bowl is awesome. Is it hand hewn, or did you turn it on a lathe?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Chadwick said:


> Haha, in the mean time you can learn about the proper use of juicers and wooden spoons here on the forum!


Yeah. Im back to the juicer cause the wooden spoon falls out. Not only does it hurt when it whacks you on the head it allows the common masses a peek at what may be behind door 1

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Lathe turned


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Well I finally got approval of my barn today, by the way Guinness has been acting you would think I was building a scary cat trap


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Got two windows made and sheathed one side before I got rained out. My son Tadg gives it a thumbs up!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Is that the pool for camp Elliot I the background?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That's it. That's one thing I am worried about is the goats reaction to the girls screaming at the pool!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

YIke's haha you will also probably have to keep them away from the goats! I remember swimming in that pool!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Well we don't have summer camp anymore, so I can talk to troop leaders and troops as they come in and explain that if they want to see them I need to be there. How long ago did you camp here?


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Chadwick said:


> That's it. That's one thing I am worried about is the goats reaction to the girls screaming at the pool!


My goats live at the school where I work and are surrounded by two hundred and twenty screaming kids at every break time....they don't bat an eyelid anymore. It took no more than a couple of days for them to stop being skittish when the kids were out. Nowadays it just means they run to the fences for attention as soon as the break bell goes!!!

Edit: I did have to teach the kids not to pick things and feed it to the goats though...in case they gave them something they shouldn't eat.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh good, thanks for that, that has been a worry for a while! Do they really run over there? That's too cute


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Chadwick said:


> Oh good, thanks for that, that has been a worry for a while! Do they really run over there? That's too cute


Run...like you wouldn't believe! As soon as that bell goes, they bleat like idiots and run to stand up the fence that joins the kid's playing field (human kids that is!) It's definitely a case of Pavlov's goats! Lol! :drool:

I take the goats out for walks in their headcollars, accompanied by groups of kids who all clamour to stroke them, feed them, hold their leashes etc. The boys take it all in their stride....the worst I've had out of them is a few grunts when I first brought them back to school after a recent nine week stint in my garage due to Teddy's UC....but even that disappeared again after a few days.

I also have a 'nurture' group...kids who have had various issues at home and who need some unconditional love....they just love to sit and stroke or groom the boys and tell them all their woes.....it's fantastic therapy.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That's great! All kids should have an animal is my thought, especially the ones that have a rough go at it, good that you are doing that for them. What type of school are you at ? A primary school?


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Yup, primary....ages 4 to 11.....and I LOVE my job. I am a teaching assistant by title, generally working with those with special needs but also the only adult in the school who has anything to do with the animals.

The school started off by getting in a dozen chickens for 'enrichment' purposes but then no-one was interested in taking charge of their care so I took over. That was five years ago and most of the original chickens (rescued ex batteries) have passed on but I have added more girls as they have passed and have a beautiful flock of 14 girls and a cockerel, including various pure breeds.

I had also always wanted some goats so asked the head mistress if she minded me installing some in the school and she loved the idea so the chickens and goats now all belong to me but live there at the school.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That's wonderful!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

that is great that you can have goats and chickens at the school! They do make wonderful therapy for kids and adults. You are a special teaching assistant!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> Well we don't have summer camp anymore, so I can talk to troop leaders and troops as they come in and explain that if they want to see them I need to be there. How long ago did you camp here?


What!! No more summer camp? It's been four years


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep, three years ago one girl signed up. The last two years we are just doing troop camping, the other camps are still holding camp, but then troops can't use them so it is working to where troops have a place to camp in the summer. I have been surprised how well it has gone.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

That's good that it's going well but I'm sad that's it's gone


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah I know, but the camp is still here. In fact if your family ever wants to camp you can camp here now.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Really? Well that's good to know  I love having people that live so close to me haha


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I know right! We are spoiled!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

We are!!


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice job. Word of warning. Cherry wood is poison to livestock. That's why everyone is told to get rid of the trees. It's not just the leaves. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok so that was a practice build, I will rebuild that in on other wood! I had read about the leaves but the wood skipped my mind, thanks for the catch! I was only slightly happy with it anyway, so that gives me a chance to improve on design.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Chadwick said:


> I was only slightly happy with it anyway, so that gives me a chance to improve on design.


Yeah....like making it hang the right way up???? :wink::laugh:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't forget the goaties need good ventilation in the barn ... Ammonia will build up and it's hard on the lungs!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Darlaj said:


> Don't forget the goaties need good ventilation in the barn ... Ammonia will build up and it's hard on the lungs!


Awesome work btw


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I've got a good plan on ventilation I will post pictures when I get there.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Can you spot the door, it is there!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok that's cheating! It is just sitting there with no hardware!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Really like it! Mine started out as a 10x10 but over the course of the last 14 years it's expanded 2x... first to add 6x10 then to add 16x8 Now I wish I had started with bigger because now it's truly needing a makeover.

Your 2 goaties will have plenty space AND you can attach a shelf to the inside upper portion of the pitch to store a few bales of hay


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ahh, nice idea on the shelf! My son, wife and I are thinking we might camp out with them the first couple of nights to keep them company, if they are not too sketchy at first! 

I only have one more door on the opposite side, then to get the roof started! My roof system will have an adjustable ventilation system, and then I can do all the trim and batons to complete the board and baton. This has been such a great use of vacation time! 

I really appreciate all the advice I have gotten along the way too!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Last side and door sided, time for roofing!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok roof structure done, I went with flat joists because I like em better (the old way) and it works well with my adjustable vent system. So in between the joists the boards that cover that area we called bird boards down south. So instead of bird boards I have rotating boards. Closed no vent open full vent, if the wind is blowing in the summer I can scoop it up and cool the barn off.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

The siding above the man door also comes off for summer heat control.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

That is a really neat concept for ventilation! You have put alot of hardwork and thought into it and I think it will work very well  Your shelter puts ours to shame lol...don't tell my husband I may have more work for him to do in the summer haha:lol:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks momma B! I didn't want to start covering it with roof boards until I bounced it off someone first.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Well I am no expert but it looks great to me!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Would you call that sufficient ventilation? That's all I meant.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Yep I agree vent system looks great!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like that vent concept!
I have open eaves and with the "standard" way of raftering for a roof, I find that I'm shoving feed sacks into the openings during winter to keep the frigid wind from blowing in.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

With only a 7 ft 5 inch span I just didn't need them to be on end, I am doing two layers of 1 inch boards for the roof surface that alone would hold! The rafters are there for snow weight, and vent. I got one layer of roof on as it darkened I lost the race! I put the last two boards on in the dark! Everything so far has been deck screws no nails at all, you could park a truck on this thing!! The only thing getting nails are the shingles and tarpaper.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Yep there is plenty of ventilation! Looks awesome


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks momma B!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

This barn is gorgeous, and well thought out! Your babies are gonna be spoiled rotten!!! lol!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

And the picture of last nights progress followed by this mornings second layer of roof boards! These boards were logs about a week and a half ago, this thing has to weigh 3 tons!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I was going to do shingles, just out of cost but I really want to do corrugated steel, does anyone have any thoughts? It isn't much more $!


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

What are your highest summer temps?...I would only worry that a steel roof would retain a lot of heat in very hot weather and turn the barn into a sauna!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

We can get heat waves up to 95 for a few days, but normal is high 80s, there is also a full 2 inches of wood decking under what will be the metal or shingles. What do you think?


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok...didn't think about the two inches of wood underneath....that will act as a good insulator against the heat as well as against the cold in Winter so the steel should be fine. You have done an amazing job, you really have....I love that venting system x


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't see a lot of difference in heat with a corrugated roof. 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

My only suggestion is to make it tall enough that you can stand up in it. Its a total pain in the back if you make em short when it comes time to clean em out.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree with Dave. my bf built 2 structures for chickens, but we fixed them for goats. they're the perfect decapitation height.... just today I almost took my eye out, if it weren't for my sunglasses.....

but, your workmanship is amazing! I'm sure that barn will stand up to a hurricane or tornado! they'll be some lucky goats!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I went a little short with it, but I am Irish so I have the advantage of being a little short myself! Got three sides just about done with the board and baton! This wood is so wet that when I put a screw in water comes out so I will leave the roof exposed for a few days to let the sun dry it out!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks great!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Tin will look perfect to to complete it


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I thought tin would fit the look too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It looks great! Though I'm not sure if you put metal over wood. All my metal roofs just had this sheeting material stuff put down and then the metal roof and that included our log cabin home. So you better research that.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh yeah, you defiantly have to do either tar paper or a water barrier of some type, never trust just one layer of protection! I built houses for years before going into campground maintenance! I do appreciate you looking out for me! Good to have folks who look out for each other!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Its gorgeous! And a corrugated roof will look fantastic. Also, as long as it is the "shiny" stuff it will reflect heat away, not turn the barn into a sauna.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Devin, I will be on the lookout for the shiniest of stuff! Haha


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

seriously! Don't be surprised if you find me hanging curtains in there and kicking the goats out! I could live in that baby.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Haha! My son has already claimed a secondary use as a boy/goat clubhouse/fort! He is so looking forward to getting them too!


----------



## Blondeadept (Mar 5, 2014)

Awesome goat barn! Love the venting. You'll have some very lucky goats lol


-Kari-
One American nubian doe,one purebred lamancha doe, one boer buck. And right now two bucklings from the nubian and a buckling and doeling from the lamancha. 
Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bootsy (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow your goat house is awesome....very good craftsmanship....I like it more than mine lol.....


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I saw your thread about your barn as I was getting ready on mine and saw the similarities! I like yours too, I actually had a struggle on if I should change to a traditional frame roof after seeing how nice yours looked!


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Look for a metal roofing place. They will sell over billed sheets. This is how we bought ours, and paid a real low amount for alot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey, nice tip! Like a store or a metal roof installer? I am in the middle of an area that is very 1982 so the store might be tough!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Chadwick said:


> Hey, nice tip! Like a store or a metal roof installer? I am in the middle of an area that is very 1982 so the store might be tough!


Hah! Boy do I understand THAT feeling! Look for a Habitat for Humanity ReStore that is fairly near you. My hubby picked up a LOT of fantastic bargains. However....the nearest to us is 6 hours away. (he drove mail truck to Kansas City for a couple years and would go when he was there). Here's the website for store locations... http://www.habitat.org/restores


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

You're really making great progress. Well done. Can't wait to see some goats in there


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking, how much has it set you back, just in materials?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Not at all but realize I have sawmill and have an Amish sawmill friend so these prices may make you hate me just a little bit!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

$572 dollars to the point I am at now, I am planning about 150 or less for roof, and then somewhere about 200 for fence roll, I am cutting my own posts.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

100 for door hardware and screws
64 for the limestone
55 for the base posts that the walls sit on
353 for all the hemlock lumber

Plus a good bit of wood glue that own gallon jugs of


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Trim on the last wall done! All that is left is the roof!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I was thinking of building feeders that are part of the structure, especially for minerals, soda, and feed. I don't claim to be as good as guys who can make a wooden bucket! 

Would I be better off getting either rubber feed pans, or store bought wall hangers? While they are young will the feeder be too close to the floor?

Any advice? Thanks


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Have you ever built a human dwelling, like a cabin or house?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes I started in construction before I was at a legal age to do so, I have done all parts of residential and most parts of commercial construction. I worked in the trades until just before the housing bubble broke in 2004 (it started earlier in FL) but the main bust was later. I noticed that we went from too much work to do down to looking for the next contract! I saw a add in the paper that just said maintenance and a phone no. I started there it was a Lutheran camp, I fell in love with the work, never turned back! I make the joke that I have a 100 acre office and 100s of oak desks, wherever there is an oak limb!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I would estimate that I have had a heavy role in nearly, 200-300 houses, and a smaller role in about 50-60 mcdonalds restaurants from Georgia to Tampa. If you ever go to the mc Donald's on sand lake road in Orlando near the international drive I did the whole ladies restroom myself! And it is fancy! That used to be the biggest mc Ds in the world


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

We had construction class and drafting class in high school, I used to skip other classes to build the portable classrooms with the construction class, and I already had that as a class each day!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Hmm I am thinking something 3 bedroom, laundry room, 3 glamour baths, 1/2 bath in laundry for guests, large pantry in kitchen, living room with fireplace, garage, rock exterior? Can you make it happen?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Sure we will prefab it here and send it over, you are ok with "some assembly required" right?! The trucks will be there in a week!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Some assembly required! Beware these words!








PS that sounds like my wife's dream house!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Heck, I'd be happy with a truck load of lumber. You could come put my house back together before it finishes falling down around my ears. :lol:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That bad huh? What's the issue, age?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Storm damage. Lost the front porch roof, leaking roof on the main living area, broken ceiling joist, some old wood to be replaced. Whoever built the add on was an idiot. You know, fun stuff.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh yeah, add ons are always fun!

I'm watching you and you can't see me


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Everything else can be normal but the bathrooms have to be extraordinary!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I like your thinking!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, I called a contractor I know to ask where to get some metal around here, he was going to be making an order very soon, and let me piggie back on his order. So, as long as the price is good we will be doing house style roof pans in green! It should be the same price as tin too!! I think it will look classy!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Heres a little fun thought for you ..... U could use asphalt roofing and make steps or stairs to roof for the goats they love to climb and the roofing will be great for there feet


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

U could make an awsome goat playground!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Well the barn is going to be partially outside the fence so I am actually keeping them off of there.

But, there will be playground! Believe that! I have an old tractor tire for while they are small but I want an awesome catwalk or something, I have not figured exactly what yet. Open to ideas, I saw some awesome ones on a thread.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I think you need to build one of those goat tower thingies. How awesome would that be??? And the campers would LOVE it! LOL


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Have you guys seen the tower with the spiral? That might be what you mean.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That's the one!! I want hubby to build that for me! Of course....I'd like him to get all the other projects done too....like the pantry, the fencing, the corrals....hehe


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Those look cool, except if the herd gets pushy at the top!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I would love one of those, the question I have is.... Do the stairs continue on the inside so you could go up on the outside, and down inside ( or visa versa)


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Internet says each level is a living quarters, my guess herd queen gets the top! I wouldn't want to be on the bottom level!

Imagine mucking that out!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My big boys would lure unsuspecting new goats to the top and shove them off.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Haha! That's a good peek spot for dex!


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Chadwick said:


> Hey, nice tip! Like a store or a metal roof installer? I am in the middle of an area that is very 1982 so the store might be tough!


Sorry did not catch this sooner. We got our from a metal builder/ roof maker. They did install but they manufactured also. They sold to the public.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

My contractor friend is getting it from the closest manufacturer around about 2 hrs away and I am getting it at his cost! Good to have a contractor buddy!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok roof is on!! My metal working skills are not up to par with my woodworking but I think it came out OK? First time using this type of roofing


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That looks awesome!


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

That's one mighty fine goat shed!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Mighty fine animals deserve a mighty fine house! Hahaha


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Your goats will surely be spoiled....


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

So when do your mighty fine animals arrive to inspect their mighty fine quarters? x


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh it's killing me, I think they have kidded by now (trying not to be a pest) so I am calling the farm on Monday, to find out. Then I have to wait for them to wean! It could be august if those mammas keep holding them in! 

It is good though, the wood was super wet, the humidity in the barn was 88% last week, 60% today and the outside air is 23% so the barn will have a chance to acclimate! and I will have time to build fences. 

But it still makes me whiny when I think how long it will be!


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Lol! Poor you! But as you said, gives you a chance to get everything just right for them.

I was a nightmare when waiting for my boys....desperately nagging family to help me finish the pen before I could pick them up. Then I was so excited on the day, I didn't notice I had no fuel in the car and ran out on the motorway....spending two hours waiting for a friend to get fuel for me and come to my rescue!! When I finally got to the farm, they had assumed I wasn't coming and had shut up shop for the day.

Thankfully they took pity on my ridiculously childish excitement frenzy and let me take my boys home. I spent hours in the pen with them that day, sat there in joyful tears til it was too dark to see and I've been lovingly obsessed with them ever since...

On day one...


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh they are soooo cute there, how old were they on day one?


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

They were five and a half months old and as cute as buttons! That was nearly five years ago and I'm no less obsessed!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I assume they are still on hair growing duty?


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Lol! Yes they are, bless them....it's looking good though. They now have an all over covering and it's thickening up nicely. Our weather has brightened up now so they are spending less time in their goat coats. The new diet and supplements are doing them the world of good too...before long they should have a long enough coat that I can give them an all over clip to even it back up and then they'll be gorgeous and spruce for the summer!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Good


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Got the rocks done this weekend, bigger rocks are natural local stones and then pea gravel from a local supplier.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

that should take care of erosion


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Looks great Chad! Now, you should come build me one..... I have a buck pen needing to be built


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Should I let the area to be fenced grow for browse or mow it? It will be a few months still till they get here.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I've never been to Michigan!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

If you come out in June there should not be terrible weather anymore.... :chin:

I'd let it grow, mine started out with some browse, but it's definitely a dry lot now... they'll appreciate the food..


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow, you gotta wait till June?!?!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, by then the ground won't be frozen or soaked...


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

You could probably get away with mowing it for now. Depending on how hot/dry the weather is later on for it to grow and how fast the grass grows? Your shelter looks awesome by the way!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Looking good, it's easy to tell your care about your work. :thumbup: 

I would like to mention though, if your goaties will have access to the rocks and gravel areas they will probably have it scattered and stomped into the mud before you know it. They usually LOVE to hop around on big rocks and concrete blocks.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Those three sides will be outside of the fence, and i am making a big rock play fort for them! It is very rocky here so I can get large stones very easily, just some sweat and wait for the ground to firm up!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Sounds perfect! So when you gonna go pick up that cute little white buckling in Michigan?!? :ROFL:

That way you can do a test run before the girlies come home...


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That picture is mean! His eyes just say take me home with you! I have been staring at that picture in inner turmoil!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

How tall of rocks are too tall for newly weaned kids to climb(I am an overprotective human dad too)?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> How tall of rocks are too tall for newly weaned kids to climb(I am an overprotective human dad too)?


They love jumping up and down varying sized rocks placed randomly near each other. There is no such thing as "too tall" as far as a goat is concerned, so start with a few small ones and work up in random sizes to as big as you can move. Or as big as your heart can stand to watch them jump off of.

You will be surprised at just how high even the tiniest goaties can jump...especially when trying to keep them off of people things. This will soon be a familiar emotion: :GAAH:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

looks great Chad!!!

goaties love jumping on and off things. we have boulders around our parking area, some shoulder height, and our buckling was having fun on those from a few weeks old. 

oh, I'd say let the grass grow. they're going to like having something to munch on.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I thought not mowing would be nice for them! I just was not sure if it would be too much for two to handle?

I have a bunch of 8-12 inch thick rocks that am planning a lounging area where they can lay on nice flat sun warmed rocks, I figured off of that could be a big climbing rock area, sounds like it will be too heavy to move long before it is too tall!!! I just didn't want any broken legs!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a hill, and my one girl LOVES hopping up HIGH and racing down the hill. twice she's sprained her knee b/c she landed funny. but she's mainly alpine, and i read they sure know how to jump!

ours have been loving the grass right now (we have savannah grass), and they've been munching non stop on it for over a month now. plus, goats can eat way more than you think they can....I'm sure they'll get through that grass in no time!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice I have good racing hill to, I can't wait to see if mine will do that! 

Tomorrow can't come quick enough! I wanna see them so badly!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awww!!! I can see you trying to stuff a baby down your shirt to try to leave with one. lol. will you be getting girls or wethers? have you decided? or waiting to see when you get there?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

We are still strongly leaning to does, but I guess if a wether buck is super awesome......

Laying in bed last night I told my wife that the lady is older than us and I bet we could grab two and outrun her! Hahaha


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh geeze. LOL. you should get a doe and a wether! or maybe two of each! lol


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

There was an angora buck for sale thread here last night that was soo tempting! He was so adorable.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh....don't get a buck until you're ready. you need two separate areas and buddies for everyone. there will be bucks available when you're ready for them.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL LOL you are going to end up with 40 goats if you aren't careful!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Haha, I was thinking the opposite, I might be able to end up with 40 goats if I AM careful!!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah I don't want a buck, but the cute force he had was overwhelming, I tried my best to fight it!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

just remember.....they're ALL cute!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I know, that is a problem!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Does do have a longer natural lifespan than wethers. They also tend to stay healthier into old age. Wethers lean toward arthritis from about 9/10 years and on.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok, so I got my fencing supplies and got a start today, I am doing sawn posts next to the barn and into the gate then just tree posts, cut up trees for the rest, I want to eventually do wood fence the whole way around. Some pictures next


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

awesome Chad! Great job! :thumb:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh and the start of a rock fun area! Heavier rock to come when the ground will support the tractor! The grass is grown up so you can't see but the first rock is 4-5 inches thick the last is 12-13 inches thick.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

The ground here is so hard it holds the fence posts so much better than FL sand!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

looks SOOO awesome!!! great way to pass the time while you're waiting for your babies, huh?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, it's acceptable!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

looks great! so nice to see green grass and wear shorts again eh? While were waiting for our first goats last summer, my hubby put in over 700 feet of fencing and dug all all the post holes himself and used cedar posts. What a guy won't do for his wife and her goats lol.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

You know hunger is a good motivator!

Yes shorts are always welcome, along with loosing the boots and going barefoot, although I did burn the tops of my feet just a little!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

yes, no more boots and winter coats for sure! We got up to 71 degrees here today, whoohoo! I have to find where my crocks went to over the winter...so much more comfortable.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

We got up to 84 can you believe it! 

I don't normally condone starving husbands but if the fencing needs done then it needs done!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks awesome! When are your goats coming home?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

End of June, that gives me time to get things perfect, but also time to whine that it is taking too long!!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol, waiting that long is tough when you have been bitten by the goat bug! How many? And what colors?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Three angoras two white for sure and my son wants the red one in my avatar if she doesn't retain her.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I made the decision to get goats in early December! I should have made up my mind more slowly!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

They are worth the wait


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, I guess!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking good;-)


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Got my fence stretched that is the last big task! I gotta put pickets in my gate and a latch, after that I am "ready" for them.....aka till they show me a mistake!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It looks great!!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow! Very nice. :clap:


----------



## Blondeadept (Mar 5, 2014)

Very nice pen! Lucky goats


-Kari-
One American nubian doe,one purebred lamancha doe, one boer buck. And right now two bucklings from the nubian and a buckling and doeling from the lamancha. 
Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Skyla and Kat! Do you like the ******* aerial photo? Took it from the roof!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh and blondeadept you snuck in on me there! Thanks!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It's lookin good Chadwick  . And your property is beautiful!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

It's a Girl Scout camp, and I am the camp ranger , (caretaker) so thank you very much! It means that I do a good job! We are blessed to be here on camp!


----------



## Blondeadept (Mar 5, 2014)

Welcome. Lol


-Kari-
One American nubian doe,one purebred lamancha doe, one boer buck. And right now two bucklings from the nubian and a buckling and doeling from the lamancha. 
Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Picture perfect  Nice job.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Very nicely set up, great job


----------



## nackyy20 (May 24, 2014)

We are not planning a breeding program just some extra family to love. With just two the barn is small, but I plan to increase it as needed,and keepwell.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice. I do see one thing that may or may not become an escape route. It depends on the goats themselves. Does anyone else see it?


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Seems like you are a regular '******* photographer'! Great job on the photo. You did an outstanding job on the barn and fencing. Can't wait to see your goats inside.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I see it  Good eye Jill. Will have to brain storm a way to fix it without taking it down.

EDIT: maybe just add another one above them?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Well are you gonna clue me in? Is it the corner posts? Oh great now it's gonna drive me crazy all day at work!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep I see it now, needs a top beam!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks awesome!!! Some lucky goats


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

lol yep. The cross supports on the corners will be perfect launching platforms  I think another cross member say 4-6 inches above the top of the fence in the corners would be enough to fix the possible escape route.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The bar by the gate makes a nice path though. It's the one that will really let them out quickly.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hahaha, the eye of experience! Thanks for the catch, and the tips!


----------



## nackyy20 (May 24, 2014)

*www.Keepwell.com - No More Illness Free e-Book ,living healthy, health advice*

nice one:angelgoat:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

The colored buckets are pretty deep for feed, those are usually for water. I use the hook over trough feeder or small rubber bowls. Also, you want to make sure they are above bum level or they're going to poop in them. Your flat spot for minerals they are going to jump on. 

It looks really nice though!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, it's a lot to figure out! I'll get there!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Which girl scout camp is it?

Then barn and pen look great!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Camp Elliott in Volant PA


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I was a long time girl scout. I used to go to camp Tweeddale in oxford, pa


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice! I have three campers or ex campers who are TGS people!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am slow- I just read this entire thread! What a beautiful barn and pasture! 
I hope the goats are happy! They better be!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

They are super happy now that I mowed it, they didn't play or spend any time outside until I did.


----------

